# Channellock



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

Have any of you used channellock tools? Are they good?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had several Channies over the years. OK, but if I ever need to replace them, I'll get Knipex.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually bought a rolling work cart, used for mechanic work, that was made by Channelock and it was actually pretty nice. At the time it was really cheap and nothing has really broken on it. The rackets are really nice and tight and the degrees between teeth is really short.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

you know you sure do ask a lot of questions about different brands of tools but until you actually buy some and try out different brands and see which ones you like all this advice is nothing but wasted words so my advice to you buy some and try them out klein isnt for everyone nor is ideal or channellock or greenlee, buy some of each find one brand (or more) that your comfortable with and get to work


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

bduerler said:


> you know you sure do ask a lot of questions about different brands of tools but until you actually buy some and try out different brands and see which ones you like all this advice is nothing but wasted words so my advice to you buy some and try them out klein isnt for everyone nor is ideal or channellock or greenlee, buy some of each find one brand (or more) that your comfortable with and get to work


Thanks for your thoughts. I have used klein and greenlee for years. I find them to be not what I am looking for. I have a full line of channellocks. I like them. I have never heard of knipex until I found Electrician Talk. The amount of positive reviews on this site makes me wonder if these German made pliers are superior. Would a person not want to use tools that are better? I live in a city of more then a million people. I am trying to find Kinpex locally. I am sure the amount of work I do would satisfy your version of "get to work". In short I do not find peoples opinion that work in the trade a wast of words.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jose said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I have used klein and greenlee for years. I find them to be not what I am looking for. I have a full line of channellocks. I like them. I have never heard of knipex until I found Electrician Talk. The amount of positive reviews on this site makes me wonder if these German made pliers are superior. Would a person not want to use tools that are better? I live in a city of more then a million people. I am trying to find Kinpex locally. I am sure the amount of work I do would satisfy your version of "get to work". In short I do not find peoples opinion that work in the trade a wast of words.


knipex does make great tools however i personally do not like them because of the way the feel, and im sure you do work hard im sorry if i made it sound different i meant put your tools to work, if your anything like me when i buy a new tool i want to try it out asap


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Channel Lock seems to be a good balance of quality, longevity and price.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Channel Lock seems to be a good balance of quality, longevity and price.


I agree, i have a pair of klein linemans pliers but I also have the channellock spring loaded ones. they feel real good in your hands and are only 22 bucks at HD.


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> I agree, i have a pair of klein linemans pliers but I also have the channellock spring loaded ones. they feel real good in your hands and are only 22 bucks at HD.


 Now your talking! Channellock has spring loaded linesman pliers? If you don't mind can you tell me what model number they are?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jose said:


> Now your talking! Channellock has spring loaded linesman pliers? If you don't mind can you tell me what model number they are?



350S
351S


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 350S
> 351S


 Wow check out the Channellock 369CRFTCB. 9.5 inches. The only thing missing is a steak knife :thumbup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> knipex does make great tools however i personally do not like them because of the way the feel, and im sure you do work hard im sorry if i made it sound different i meant put your tools to work, if your anything like me when i buy a new tool i want to try it out asap


"Get to work." That's funny.
*BD*: "I don't like Knipex."  :no: 

???

And, I thought we were friends...


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

i have this: http://www.channellock.com/738-Long-Nose-Plier.aspx . Love them these are the only needle nose i use. they can reach through a box to reach a wire or in a drill hole to grab. I also have this: http://www.channellock.com/369CRFT-Linemens.aspx . These are pretty nice to have when you dont like to carry a bunch of crap around. could be a little better though. but over all not bad.


----------



## darrelw (Jul 13, 2010)

channellock 440 and 460s. i like them better than klein on their 'tounge and groove" pliers. other than them every thing else in my tool bag is klein.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Channelock channel locks are good value for the money. Everyon poo hoos Knipex and they may be the cats meow but you pay for it.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Channelock channel locks are good value for the money. Everyon poo hoos Knipex and they may be the cats meow but you pay for it.


Knipex isn't expensive. That's my opinion. 
I also like ChannelLock brand pliers.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

BP_redbear said:


> Knipex isn't expensive. That's my opinion.
> I also like ChannelLock brand pliers.


I just bought a pair of the 10" Knipex Cobra's at Lowes, they were $19.99. I believe the 10" Channellock 430's are about $13.

That's quite a bit more expensive. It might not seem like it because it's a low dollar amount, but compare $200 to $130.

Nevertheless, I bought the Knipex and am very happy with them :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Interlock said:


> I just bought a pair of the 10" Knipex Cobra's at Lowes, they were $19.99. I believe the 10" Channellock 430's are about $13.
> 
> That's quite a bit more expensive. It might not seem like it because it's a low dollar amount, but compare $200 to $130...............



Initial price is not the only factor. Overall quality, as well as useful life should also be considered.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Initial price is not the only factor. Overall quality, as well as useful life should also be considered.


I don't know about the lifetime of Knipex pliers, but I have Channellocks that my Father bought when he first started out, which was a VERY ling time ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Interlock said:


> I don't know about the lifetime of Knipex pliers, but I have Channellocks that my Father bought when he first started out, which was a VERY ling time ago.



I understand, but it also depends on how much you use them. I could have a tool that's 60 years old, and claim it's the greatest thing since sliced bread just because it's 60 years old. But if I don't use it all day, every day, the age is not relevant.

The only way to truly know is to use a pair of each side-by-side over an extended period of time.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Interlock said:


> I just bought a pair of the 10" Knipex Cobra's at Lowes...
> ...and am very happy with them :thumbup:


Of course you are, now stop poo hooing. :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Initial price is not the only factor. Overall quality, as well as useful life should also be considered.


And as most of us know, Knipex pliers are built to last. ChannelLocks are also very tough and long-lasting.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Jose said:


> Have any of you used channellock tools?
> ...


Now, that's just funny...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

running dummy said:


> I actually bought a rolling work cart, used for mechanic work, that was made by Channelock and it was actually pretty nice. At the time it was really cheap and nothing has really broken on it. The rackets are really nice and tight and the degrees between teeth is really short.


 
Got a pic or link? Rolling work carts.........hmmm, I smell a new thread. I'll race ya' for it!!!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

My most recent purchase was a ChannelLock brand cable cutters.


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

Jose said:


> Have any of you used channellock tools? Are they good?


Had ch'locks during my apprenticeship days.But have replaced them with Knipex since then. Little more expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## 916matt (Aug 13, 2010)

only downside to the knipex I see is the largest I can find go up to 4 3/4". my channellock 483's will grab 5.5" and I run lots of large grc and ocal.


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

for the record. ive been through 2 pairs of channelock diagonal cutters. junk. the first pair's tip chipped so i took it back thinking maybe it was a fluke and wanting to support a "made in the USA" tool. the second pair had chips in the blade after a week of cutting zip ties and aluminum ground wire in AP cable. 

i got the knipex's begrudgingly (since they weren't made in the us and im a stickler). but im glad to see the glowing reviews on here. i'll see how they do on monday.

the only reason im even buying side cuts is because i lost my kleins in my friends attic and lowes stopped carrying klein.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

Kinda disappointed in my angled head sidecutters. They feel a lot blunter and they've only been cutting cable and cable ties. I definitely don't like the "Knife and Anvil"


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Knipex is second to none, They even tell you on their packaging for their linesman, ***** and needlenose you can cut ASCR cable and piano wire, Klien simply says most hardened wires. 

The O.P. question about Channellocks, most of their products are still made here, some are not and the difference shows. Its a fine tool, just dont expect Knipex quality, strength


----------



## digthisbigcrux (Nov 11, 2008)

Flectric said:


> Knipex is second to none, They even tell you on their packaging for their linesman, ***** and needlenose you can cut ASCR cable and piano wire, Klien simply says most hardened wires.


can the knipex's cut 3/8" threaded rod? ive done that with my klein linesman a couple of times when i was in a hurry with a dead battery (maybe only once to prove it could be done haha).


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

digthisbigcrux said:


> can the knipex's cut 3/8" threaded rod? ive done that with my klein linesman a couple of times when i was in a hurry with a dead battery (maybe only once to prove it could be done haha).


Knipex puts Klein to shame on any given task. I personnally never cut 3/8 Thread rod with my Knipex of any sort, thats dumb, I use a band saw when I need to. I have cut master locks with the ***** and have put up Kliens vs Knipex in both linesman and ***** and Klein lost in every test. I don't just say a tool is better I try it.
Screwdrivers for instance, I love Felo screwdrivers and the heads are about equal as the Wera's in strength if not stronger by a touch but in my comparison the Wera's cleary have better torque capacities. Therefore I carry Wera screwdrivers.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Jose said:


> Have any of you used channellock tools? Are they good?


Irwin makes a Knipex style of slip joint pliers that are a lot cheaper. I've had mine for about 6 months and would definitely buy them again.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There's more to a tool than a brand name.

Channellock makes real nice 'channellocks' - no surprise there - and only recently have I changed to Irwin for the most often used two smaller sizes..

Channellock did not impress me with their linesmans' pliers until they came out with their latest version - the one with the fish tape puller AND the crimp die on the handle.

Channellock's original screwdrivers and nut drivers - the ones with the solid blue handles- were hands down the worst such tools I've ever used. Today, I use those handles on my files instead.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Some things I have become a die-hard Knipex convert: Their pliers-wrenches; I'll never buy another small adjustable wrench again. Their pump-pliers are much superior to Channel-lock in gripping-strength and adjustment.

But I have a pair of insulated linemans and ***** from Knipex, and while not bad, neither one has impressed me. I've actually been amazed how hard it is to cut with the *****.

-John


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> Some things I have become a die-hard Knipex convert: Their pliers-wrenches; I'll never buy another small adjustable wrench again. Their pump-pliers are much superior to Channel-lock in gripping-strength and adjustment.
> 
> But I have a pair of insulated linemans and ***** from Knipex, and while not bad, neither one has impressed me. I've actually been amazed how hard it is to cut with the *****.
> 
> -John


I'm in the same boat as you, love their pump pliers and pliers wrench but I am not big on their ***** or linesman pliers. They don't feel as strong as kleins IMO.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Why the hell would you even attempt to cut rod with linemens, even if you did with ease you'd jack up the threads.


----------

